
Echo – Convert HTML Tables to JSON/CSV Files - djico
https://github.com/misterGF/echo
======
maxwt
Good stuff. Something similar in case you want to process the data further in
node: [https://github.com/maxthyen/table-
scraper](https://github.com/maxthyen/table-scraper)

I'm a big x-ray fan
([https://github.com/lapwinglabs/x-ray](https://github.com/lapwinglabs/x-ray)),
makes scraping super easy

~~~
djico
Thanks guys. This is my first node module. Glad it is being well received.
Wrote it because I have over 10k html files to process and get the data into a
DB.

------
wsxiaoys
Great job! While I believe in-browser solution will have more usage.

~~~
djico
That's a good idea. My reason for building it was because I have tons of flat
files to process.

